# Google Cloud Move 3/14/2018



## Administrator (Aug 21, 2014)

Hello all,

We are reaching out to let our communities know that we will be moving the site off of our current hosting platform to Google Cloud this week.
If you notice any issues, please report them in the Community to Team section and we will get them addressed ASAP.
Thanks in advance,
Your Community Management Team


----------

